# mimb meet and greet



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i guess this question is for polaris425 or phreebsd, how much is the entrance fee for the weekend /per bike/per rider? also what is required to run the pit ex. helmet, long pants and boots, camping fee?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$5000, in 2 installments. the first check made payable to Jon, the second Steve.....


Just Kidding! Whatever the park entrance fee is, we arnt charging anything for us, but whatever the parks rates are for entrance/camping. I'll get with the park owner and see what everything is gonna be.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea ,thank for the installment plan , but wouldn't u rather cash?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah cash will be great!!!! haha.. 

The races are just goin to be friendly, run what ya brung.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

races.......friendly........lol











lol j/k


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey polaris i left u a message on ur porfile page , did u get it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, what exactly do you want changed, ur actual user name, or the text underneath it?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to rocks bottom:

-------------- Original message from "Darryl Gates" : -------------- 

I will be at your park during the Labor Day weekend as part of the Mud in My Blood Meet and Greet ride. I was wondering if you have any RV sites at your park. If you do I'd like to know what I can do about reserving one for Labor Day weekend.

I tried calling the phone number on your website but it says the mailbox has not been set up yet. 

Darryl Gates

​ And his reply:

Tele 601-946-1201 cell, this number works almost all the time. It is not accessible when I go down below the hills into the flats of the park.
We do not have RV hookups as of yet but have camping areas with free water. I believe we can handle a sewer dump, and gray water disposal is ok. There are no elec available. There are 15 camping sites, none of which have a definitive boundary so more campers could be placed into almost any configuration.
Please contact me about any other items of interest.

Rock out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*eternalin*

Cool, so someone w/ an RV needs to get there friday afternoon lol, and the rest of us can set up some tent camping around them!


----------

